# Rattlesnakes



## rexb (May 8, 2012)

Iam looking for a place to go and catch a rattlesnake. Where have you seen the most rattlesnakes ? ie ( county or wma )


----------



## Hankus (May 8, 2012)

seen most of mine on the road


----------



## tbrown913 (May 8, 2012)

screven county!  get on the ogechee swamps!


----------



## godogs57 (May 9, 2012)

We got ya covered...come on down to Lee County....will be glad to throw in a few cottonmouths for you as well as a whompus cat if you wish.


----------



## rexb (May 9, 2012)

godogs57 said:


> We got ya covered...come on down to Lee County....will be glad to throw in a few cottonmouths for you as well as a whompus cat if you wish.



Would love to if you are serious. We are looking to catch copperhead,cottonmouths,timber rattle, eastern diamondback rattle,and coral snakes. The last 3 are the most wanted.


----------



## Bkeepr (May 9, 2012)

Lake Russell WMA is supposed to have lots of timber rattlesnakes.  Encountered one myself last fall, scared the tar out of me!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2012)

check this man for a fever please!!


----------



## ben300win (May 9, 2012)

Lake Russell WMA does have quite a few timber rattlers. Would lov e for you to go send them on a trip somewheres else. I shot one a few years back that was 40" long on the road. Ironically in the same area I was crawling after turkeys the week before. There is supposed to be alot near the end of the road when you pass the check station and take the first 2 rights. There is a camping area right at the creek there.


----------



## rexb (May 9, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Jim P (May 9, 2012)

Must be getting ready for a rattle snake round up


----------



## rexb (May 9, 2012)

Jim P said:


> Must be getting ready for a rattle snake round up



Just trying to do something I never done.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 9, 2012)

Dawson Forest is eat up with rattlers. Specially on the Atlanta tract. I figure its cause of all the under ground crap there. I've killed a pile of them on it over the yrs. Copperheads to.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2012)

rexb said:


> Just trying to do something I never done.





Don`t get bit. Big rattlers are hard to hold. Little bitty ones are too.


----------



## rexb (May 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t get bit. Big rattlers are hard to hold. Little bitty ones are too.



I am not going to pick them up with my hands ,going to use snake tongs. Then release it after some pictures.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2012)

rexb said:


> I am not going to pick them up with my hands ,going to use snake tongs. Then release it after some pictures.




May I suggest you contact Germag here on the forum in the proper use of how to handle one then. If your not careful, you`ll kill it with the tongs. He can help you a lot.


----------



## rexb (May 9, 2012)

I been reading everything I can on the internet on how to do it. But I would love to talk to somebody that has done it before


----------



## donald-f (May 9, 2012)

rexb said:


> I been reading everything I can on the internet on how to do it. But I would love to talk to somebody that has done it before



Would you want a doctor that got his knowledge from the internet to operate on you? I think you should make a few trips with someone with experience and learn more about handling snakes before you attemt to go about it alone. It may only take one mistake. Some of the best snake wranglers still get bitten.
Just my 2 cents!


----------



## rexb (May 10, 2012)

donald-f said:


> Would you want a doctor that got his knowledge from the internet to operate on you? I think you should make a few trips with someone with experience and learn more about handling snakes before you attemt to go about it alone. It may only take one mistake. Some of the best snake wranglers still get bitten.
> Just my 2 cents!



I personally don't want a doctor operating on me. I want a surgeon. Just my 2 cents


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 10, 2012)

The pics would probably be better without a swelled up arm in em!Just sayin!


----------



## rexb (May 10, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> The pics would probably be better without a swelled up arm in em!Just sayin!



Your right. But i just asked for some good spots to hunt snakes not HOW TO CATCH THEM.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 10, 2012)

rexb said:


> Your right. But i just asked for some good spots to hunt snakes not HOW TO CATCH THEM.



Here's some good info! http://www.envenomated.com/articles.php?article_id=30


----------



## rexb (May 10, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Here's some good info! http://www.envenomated.com/articles.php?article_id=30



Thanks


----------



## Ballplayer (May 10, 2012)

I think pretty much the whole state is as you say a "good spot" for rattlesnakes, especially rural areas. Just find some tortoise dens, you'll strike your gold in them.


----------



## rum3002576 (May 11, 2012)

come to Pa. i can show you tons of Timber Rattle snakes


----------



## maxwell42583 (May 11, 2012)

A good spot to find them would be some woodland in North America.

Do like we do getting ready for Rattlesnake Round-Up, Get ya some PVC pipe and a hip flask full of gas. Go find a hole in the ground and shove the PVC down it. Poor a little gas in there and wait. In a couple minutes a rattlesnake will crawl out all groggy and tired. Pick him up and throw him in a barrel. Go to the next hole and repeat.
If you really want to see how it is done, come on down to Whigham, Ga and start asking people to take you on a snake hunt. The Rattlesnake Round-up takes place the last Saturday in January every year. It has been going on for 50 years or so.


----------



## thurmongene (May 11, 2012)

Can you wrap and send me a head?


----------



## rexb (May 11, 2012)

maxwell42583 said:


> A good spot to find them would be some woodland in North America.
> 
> Do like we do getting ready for Rattlesnake Round-Up, Get ya some PVC pipe and a hip flask full of gas. Go find a hole in the ground and shove the PVC down it. Poor a little gas in there and wait. In a couple minutes a rattlesnake will crawl out all groggy and tired. Pick him up and throw him in a barrel. Go to the next hole and repeat.
> If you really want to see how it is done, come on down to Whigham, Ga and start asking people to take you on a snake hunt. The Rattlesnake Round-up takes place the last Saturday in January every year. It has been going on for 50 years or so.



 Thanks for the info. But I don't want to hurt the gopher tortise. I kinda like them


----------



## Jim P (May 11, 2012)

But you have to keep a eye out for them sometimes they have a back door.


----------



## Ridge Walker (May 11, 2012)

rexb, if you have your mind set on this, and haven't already been doing so, I would suggest practicing by catching and releasing non venomous snakes for a few years without getting bitten.  Bitey types like water snakes and racers. 



> A good spot to find them would be some woodland in North America.
> 
> Do like we do getting ready for Rattlesnake Round-Up, Get ya some PVC pipe and a hip flask full of gas. Go find a hole in the ground and shove the PVC down it. Poor a little gas in there and wait. In a couple minutes a rattlesnake will crawl out all groggy and tired. Pick him up and throw him in a barrel. Go to the next hole and repeat.
> If you really want to see how it is done, come on down to Whigham, Ga and start asking people to take you on a snake hunt. The Rattlesnake Round-up takes place the last Saturday in January every year. It has been going on for 50 years or so.



That's a great way to ruin that hole from ever being used again by tortoises, rattlers, indigo snakes and any other critters that use it.

RW


----------



## jbird1 (May 11, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Here's some good info! http://www.envenomated.com/articles.php?article_id=30



They can go ahead and color Warren County blue.


----------



## maxwell42583 (May 11, 2012)

Ridge Walker said:


> rexb, if you have your mind set on this, and haven't already been doing so, I would suggest practicing by catching and releasing non venomous snakes for a few years without getting bitten.  Bitey types like water snakes and racers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sound like my wife! 
The small shot worth of gas that we poor in holes acts as a anesthetic that only makes the snake kinda slow. It wont kill them and it will evaporate or soak in quickly. I never hunt gopher holes. I like them too! I would feel too badly if I hurt one!!


----------



## Ridge Walker (May 11, 2012)

Again, by pouring gasoline into it you are poisoning that hole for every critter that uses it. There is a reason it is illegal. It's the same as pouring bleach in a pond to catch one fish.

RW


----------



## rexb (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the different locations. Please lets keep it on location not how to catch them. 

 If somebody has a place where they see rattlesnakes often please let me know . thanks


----------



## G20 (May 11, 2012)

Ridge Walker said:


> Again, by pouring gasoline into it you are poisoning that hole for every critter that uses it. There is a reason it is illegal. It's the same as pouring bleach in a pond to catch one fish.
> 
> RW



This is true.  I'm certainly no "Greenie", nor am I attacking anyone in this thread.  But gasoline doesn't just simply evaporate.  It does contaminate the ground.  It does kill critters, then and later.

And be careful writing about using those methods on an online forum, because it is very illegal and the gummit is watching this forum.  If you're ever caught, it will most likely be used against you in court.


----------



## donald-f (May 11, 2012)

From what I understand there is no more roundups.


----------



## mwells353 (May 12, 2012)

maxwell42583 said:


> A good spot to find them would be some woodland in North America.
> 
> Do like we do getting ready for Rattlesnake Round-Up, Get ya some PVC pipe and a hip flask full of gas. Go find a hole in the ground and shove the PVC down it. Poor a little gas in there and wait. In a couple minutes a rattlesnake will crawl out all groggy and tired. Pick him up and throw him in a barrel. Go to the next hole and repeat.
> If you really want to see how it is done, come on down to Whigham, Ga and start asking people to take you on a snake hunt. The Rattlesnake Round-up takes place the last Saturday in January every year. It has been going on for 50 years or so.



You do know you posted on a public forum admitting to doing a very illegal act.


----------



## gacrotalus (May 13, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> They can go ahead and color Warren County blue.



You are definitely seeing timber rattlesnakes (canebrakes).


----------



## jigman29 (May 13, 2012)

Lake russel has plenty of timber rattlers and copperheads.Me and a buddy caught 3 coperheads riding the roads one night while bowhunting.I have killed one rattler and most of my friends who hunt there have killed both.


----------



## rexb (May 13, 2012)

jigman29 said:


> Lake russel has plenty of timber rattlers and copperheads.Me and a buddy caught 3 coperheads riding the roads one night while bowhunting.I have killed one rattler and most of my friends who hunt there have killed both.



Thanks


----------



## jbird1 (May 13, 2012)

gacrotalus said:


> You are definitely seeing timber rattlesnakes (canebrakes).



Nope


----------



## maxwell42583 (May 14, 2012)

mwells353 said:


> You do know you posted on a public forum admitting to doing a very illegal act.



No I didnt know! I used to go with my Granddaddy back when I was a young kid and watch him and his buddies catch snakes like that. I havent been in probably 20 years. My Granddaddy is 93 now, he doesnt really get out of the house these days anymore. Im glad ya'll said something. It did work really good, though. We stopped turning snakes in for the round-up a long time ago. I'm pretty sure the statute of limitations ran out a long time ago!


----------



## Thunder Head (May 17, 2012)

ben300win said:


> Lake Russell WMA does have quite a few timber rattlers. Would lov e for you to go send them on a trip somewheres else. I shot one a few years back that was 40" long on the road. Ironically in the same area I was crawling after turkeys the week before. There is supposed to be alot near the end of the road when you pass the check station and take the first 2 rights. There is a camping area right at the creek there.



Its funny how people have different experinces. I have rock climed on currahee a thousand times, deer and turkey hunted it quite a bit. Ran or hiked hundreds of miles on the gated roads and trails. Trout fishing too. Have never seen a poisonous snake of any kind.


----------



## G20 (May 17, 2012)

Thunder Head said:


> Its funny how people have different experinces. I have rock climed on currahee a thousand times, deer and turkey hunted it quite a bit. Ran or hiked hundreds of miles on the gated roads and trails. Trout fishing too. Have never seen a poisonous snake of any kind.



Tell me about it.  As a kid, I was fascinated with snakes, studied all about them, and could tell you just about anything about any snake at all.  I went looking for them all the time.  Rarely found them.  And with as much time as I spend in the woods, I have only seen 4 copperheads, in regards to poisonous snakes.  Never a rattler or cottonmouth, and I have spent countless hours in the Okefenokee.

On the other side of the coin, people who get off on killing snakes seem to run across them all the time.

Unless my (or a loved one's) life is in immediate danger, I absolutely will not kill a snake.  Even in my own yard, I'd capture and relocate a poisonous snake, if I could.  I never could understand the mentality of people thinking that snakes should be killed, no matter what.  Snakes are not evil.  They do not seek out people.  They are just hunting food, and would much rather not tangle with a human at all.


----------



## Mac (May 17, 2012)

Bkeepr said:


> Lake Russell WMA is supposed to have lots of timber rattlesnakes.  Encountered one myself last fall, scared the tar out of me!



I have killed two off the place years ago,  one about a mile down the road from the checking station.
The other off the back side (west) about mid way up the mountain.  First was huge, second about 2.5 feet long.


----------



## Offroadtek (May 17, 2012)

G20 said:


> On the other side of the coin, people who get off on killing snakes seem to run across them all the time.



Tell me about it, last week I noticed a truck in front of my house stop, back up, pull forward, stop spin tired in reverse. I walked up to see he had run over a 3ft king snake. He said "I saw the snake crossing the road, I didn't know if it was poisonous." I picked it up and told him it's not, it eats venomous snakes. I didn't say anymore, this infuriates me.

But to OP, have you ever heard of the Rocky Mountian Recreation Area that borders Berry WMA? It's know for it's rattlers around here.


----------



## G20 (May 17, 2012)

Offroadtek said:


> Tell me about it, last week I noticed a truck in front of my house stop, back up, pull forward, stop spin tired in reverse. I walked up to see he had run over a 3ft king snake. He said "I saw the snake crossing the road, I didn't know if it was poisonous." I picked it up and told him it's not, it eats venomous snakes. I didn't say anymore, this infuriates me.



Yep - you can't fix stupid, can you?


----------



## Killdee (May 17, 2012)

I have lived in Marietta all my life and never seen anything venimous here but copperheads, my work buddy saw a 3'+ timber rattler run over on the north loop right by the 1-75 ramp last year. I used to see a bunch in Talbot county, Timbers but have hunted 30 years in Harris/Troup with only 1 small rattler seen.When  we hunted the edge of Talbot/Taylor where the sandy soil is, Junction city, we saw several diamondbacks and cottonmouths, I have never seen either of these north of this area. Good luck on your quest and be careful


----------



## bfriendly (May 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t get bit. Big rattlers are hard to hold. Little bitty ones are too.



THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I used to love to catch snakes when I was little...........I remember the anticipation in the mornings of walking up to the creek.............When one was there, it was a very good day.

NEVER, have I seen a Rattler, cept in cages and on TV, and only one time a Moccasin


----------



## ben300win (May 17, 2012)

I have a buddy that has 78 acres near sandersville that has a bunch of rattlers on it. As a matter of fact the folks that cut the timber said that it was the most eat up place they had ever seen with rattlers. I shot one there about 40". I kept the buttons from the one I shot on Russell. It was 42" long and had 7 buttons.


----------



## Mac (May 18, 2012)

They are protected, but by far the biggest I had ever seen was on Ossabaw island.  Huge

Ranger said, the only snakes are the ones that are to big for the bigs to mess with.

We stopped at the rattlesnake roundup one year and the Ossabaw snake was much bigger than anything they had that year.


----------



## Jim P (May 18, 2012)

A old timer told me if you see a rattler you more then likely missed  10


----------



## bnew17 (May 18, 2012)

The snakes are there. Just because you dont see them dont assume they arent there. I agree with Jim P ^^^. I almost stepped on this 3 footer in January of 2011. It was 45 degrees out. You can see how well camoflauged he is. But to answer your question you can find rattlers in most wooded areas. Most of our land is timber. I dont see rattlers very often at all but i know they are out there. Id suggest having 911 on speed dial too.


----------



## mwells353 (May 18, 2012)

I see tons I just pick them up and move them to another part of the property. I do agree with Jim_P above for probably everyone I do run across and move I probably have walked by a bunch. I know some people eat them and in the past sure I have partaken in rattler meat, but these days I just like them taking care of the squirrels that bust me in the woods these days.


----------



## kingdawg (Jun 24, 2012)

rexb said:


> Iam looking for a place to go and catch a rattlesnake. Where have you seen the most rattlesnakes ? ie ( county or wma )



If you want to come to Hancock county shoot me a pm.....


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 24, 2012)

The most Timber Rattlers I've seen have been of B.F. Grant. Seems like I see one every other time I go.


----------



## Klondike (Jun 24, 2012)

I look pretty hard for them to not get bit but have not seen a single rattler in 15 years in GA woods.  Plenty of copperheads, cottonmouths and big black rat snakes but never a rattler.   Lucky I guess.


----------

